# Mariners Park Wallasey



## Shipbuilder

I have known about this place for some time and it sounded like a good idea for ageing seafarers. I knew it was being upgraded and had a look on the internet today to see how they were doing. I note that the weekly charge is £655! That is £34,060 per year! How many retired seafarers can afford that amount of cash? 
Has it priced itself out of the business, or are there hidden benefits or discounts?
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

I am really surprised that after 404 views of this topic, there has not been a single reply! When they were talking about closing it down for upgrading, there were a number of replies registering objections.
Now it appears to be open again, I am wondering if the £655 a week fees have just made this a non-starter? Or am I wrong? are there concessions for ex seafarers?
Bob


----------



## R396040

*Fees*

I know a couple of residents there ,ex shipmates but dont know their rents. Seems very steep if it is indeed the case.I did apply myself to another ex seamans south of London which was full with no vacancies but the price there was about £800 a month accomodation ONLY. It was a beautiful peaceful location and very well kept and residents all very happy. Never visited Mariners Park though 
Stuart


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks for reply. Was just planning for the future, but OK at the moment, but the years roll very quickly thes days. I will look further into it. I was wondering whether the charges include council tax, gas/elec/water etc, but I suppose the best way to find out is to ask them direct.
Bob


----------



## IAN M

Although £655 per week is high, it is at the lower end of the scale, as many Homes charge much more. There is no charge if your assets amount to less than £23000, but, if you own a house, its value is included. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## Shipbuilder

Phew - that rules that out!
Thanks Ian.
Bob

PS - Nearly finished book - very enjoyable - will contact shortly!


----------



## R396040

Shipbuilder said:


> Thanks for reply. Was just planning for the future, but OK at the moment, but the years roll very quickly thes days. I will look further into it. I was wondering whether the charges include council tax, gas/elec/water etc, but I suppose the best way to find out is to ask them direct.
> Bob


The price I quoted in entry above DID include Electricity & heating but council tax was extra I believe but was a self contained apartment for my wife & I,own entrave etc. Very nice as I said but still on wait list.
Stuart


----------



## IAN M

Glad to be of assistance, Bob. Some believe that there is free care in Scotland, but this is not the case. 

Regarding the book, I wrote to all the sailors' care homes in the UK telling them of my audio books, but the only response came from the Royal Albert Seafarers' Society which have, what appears to be, a very nice Home near Banstead, in Surrey. They bought all six books.

Ian


----------



## R396040

IAN M said:


> Glad to be of assistance, Bob. Some believe that there is free care in Scotland, but this is not the case.
> 
> Regarding the book, I wrote to all the sailors' care homes in the UK telling them of my audio books, but the only response came from the Royal Albert Seafarers' Society which have, what appears to be, a very nice Home near Banstead, in Surrey. They bought all six books.
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian, Thats Royal Alfred ,you are getting mixed up with Royal Albert Dpck. Thats the one I mentioned above. Visited there and it was very pleasant ,buildings,surroundings ,facilities and staff and residents seemed happy & relaxed,
Stuart H


----------



## IAN M

You are right, Stuart. Must be a Freudian slip.

Regards

Ian


----------

